# Canon EOS-1D X Delays



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 10, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=9471"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=9471" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=9471"></a></div>
<strong>Why?


</strong>A lot of stuff has come into the inbox as to why the 1D X has been delayed yet again (Canon has yet to make it official). We’re hearing a late June or early July arrival of the camera.</p>
<p>The latest and best information I have says the camera is delayed due to issues with an accessory. It could be the wifi add-on for the camera.</p>
<p><strong>1D X autofocus performance


</strong>The good news is the AF system on the 1D X is being called the “best” and “fastest” system on any current DSLR, this includes the new Nikon D4 and Canon 5D Mark III.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Shnookums (Apr 10, 2012)

It can't be because of accessories... I mean, the 5D3 is out and the gps, wireless and even the grip is nowhere to be found. Dammit... Get it out already. My baby girl will be born soon and she was conceived after the 1Dx announcement....


----------



## blufox (Apr 10, 2012)

Shnookums said:


> It can't be because of accessories... I mean, the 5D3 is out and the gps, wireless and web the grip is nowhere to be found. Dammit... Get it out already. My girl will be born soon and she was conceived after the 1Dx announcement....



Haha, Internet Gold Sire.
Hats off to you, you made my day.


----------



## gary samples (Apr 10, 2012)

I would like it Now it's pre-paid !!
but have a paid shoot in September 21 if have it by then I'm good


----------



## bvukich (Apr 10, 2012)

Shnookums said:


> My baby girl will be born soon and she was conceived after the 1Dx announcement....



M: I want a 1Dx.
F: I want a baby.
M: ...
M: ...
M: Ummm, ok.


----------



## hilljo1 (Apr 10, 2012)

The best camera with the best dynamic range with the best focusing does me absolutely no good if it doesn't get to market!


----------



## Daniel Flather (Apr 10, 2012)

Shnookums said:


> My baby girl will be born soon and she was conceived after the 1Dx announcement....



Epic.


----------



## CanineCandidsByL (Apr 10, 2012)

Shnookums said:


> It can't be because of accessories... I mean, the 5D3 is out and the gps, wireless and even the grip is nowhere to be found.



It the problem was with the accessories themselves, you'd be right. But if its something in the camera necessary to support the accessories, then they have to fix the camera design before release. Another good reason to use standard connection instead of proprietary connections.


----------



## wockawocka (Apr 10, 2012)

There's reports of people receiving them already on DPreview. Plus the official launch was last week....can't believe there's a delay. ETA in the UK is 27th April.

http://forums.dpreview.com/forums/read.asp?forum=1032&message=41156433


----------



## Woody (Apr 10, 2012)

Summer Olympics: 27-July-2012

Not sure if it's wise to delay the 1DX delivery. Photographers need some time to familiarize themselves with new cameras.


----------



## Wideopen (Apr 10, 2012)

I cant wait till canon releases the official date for market...thinkin on pre ordering one of these.


----------



## Sycotek (Apr 10, 2012)

Interestingly enough - I just spoke with canon Australia and they advised that it is *still* looking at a late may release (was told would not be released earlier then May 15 half a month ago by my local pro dealer)

I have been on pre-order since the announcement - I'm tired of shooting crop (7D), I loved the 5DIII when I picked it up but I am just holding back for my 1DX (1 series lust is bad... esp after owning previous 1 Series before you know a 5 just wont do).


----------



## kozakm (Apr 10, 2012)

From what I've heard from local Canon everything is ok and 1D X should be available by the end of April...


----------



## bornshooter (Apr 10, 2012)

if the 1dx doesnt reach the pro's for the olympics this will be a big blow for canon and a massive fail hope its not true.


----------



## DarkG (Apr 10, 2012)

at least, we have another video here

Shattered: Behind The Scenes


----------



## DzPhotography (Apr 10, 2012)

kozakm said:


> From what I've heard from local Canon everything is ok and 1D X should be available by the end of April...


same here, but don't trust too much on that info...


----------



## briansquibb (Apr 10, 2012)

Shnookums said:


> It can't be because of accessories... I mean, the 5D3 is out and the gps, wireless and even the grip is nowhere to be found. Dammit... Get it out already. My baby girl will be born soon and she was conceived after the 1Dx announcement....




"Donate here to support my growing family"

;D ;D ;D

Congratualtions


----------



## traveller (Apr 10, 2012)

Missing the Olympics would be a disaster for Canon, it would akin to a US fireworks manufacturer missing the 4th of July! 

I'm sure that Canon is keen to avoid any kind of debacle like the 1D MkIII's AF system, but this is almost as bad. What was so wrong with the camera that it has taken Canon _nine months_ to move from pre-production to release?

This whole situation must be an absolute nightmare for Canon's PR department!


----------



## wockawocka (Apr 10, 2012)

They want it to stand head and shoulders above everything else.

They announce it super early because everyone was fed up waiting for the 5D2 and 1Ds3 replacement.


----------



## DzPhotography (Apr 10, 2012)

wockawocka said:


> They want it to stand head and shoulders above everything else.
> 
> They announce it super early because everyone was fed up waiting for the 5D2 and 1Ds3 replacement.


And maybe to get Nikon rush their D4 ;D j/k...


----------



## DzPhotography (Apr 10, 2012)

traveller said:


> Missing the Olympics would be a disaster for Canon, it would akin to a US fireworks manufacturer missing the 4th of July!
> 
> I'm sure that Canon is keen to avoid any kind of debacle like the 1D MkIII's AF system, but this is almost as bad. What was so wrong with the camera that it has taken Canon _nine months_ to move from pre-production to release?
> 
> This whole situation must be an absolute nightmare for Canon's PR department!


They won't. They're the main sponsor : imho, photogs they have at the olympics will have theirs in time, it's just us other mortals.... :


----------



## PhilDrinkwater (Apr 10, 2012)

DzPhotography said:


> They won't. They're the main sponsor : imho, photogs they have at the olympics will have theirs in time, it's just us other mortals.... :


I don't think they will either. I think it'll happen as you say - the olympics guys will get theirs as soon as they need them.


----------



## nikkito (Apr 10, 2012)

Maybe it's delayed because they are solving this issue of not being able to shoot with the lens cap on.

Anyways, This are bad news. I want that camera, Canon! I have already payed it and now I'm poor ;D


----------



## Musouka (Apr 10, 2012)

Maybe they are worried about the Light Leak issue :


----------



## PhilDrinkwater (Apr 10, 2012)

nikkito said:


> Maybe it's delayed because they are solving this issue of not being able to shoot with the lens cap on.


Haha! Nice bit of sarcasm


----------



## nightbreath (Apr 10, 2012)

Just give me one with the issue for half the price and I'll be more than happy!


----------



## nikkito (Apr 10, 2012)

hehe better laughing than crying


----------



## JR (Apr 10, 2012)

nightbreath said:


> Just give me one with the issue for half the price and I'll be more than happy!



+1 heck unless the accessory is the flash, give it to me now at full retail price and i will take it. Am surprised they cant just release the camera and fix the add on later. There must be some hardware involved then. If things continue like this, it will be almost one full year beween announcement and release!

Please give it to us already!


----------



## DzPhotography (Apr 10, 2012)

JR said:


> nightbreath said:
> 
> 
> > Just give me one with the issue for half the price and I'll be more than happy!
> ...


Errr no. I want it to be perfect, I don't mind the wait


----------



## JR (Apr 10, 2012)

DzPhotography said:


> JR said:
> 
> 
> > nightbreath said:
> ...



Dont get me wrong i want it to be perfect as well but i is unclear from the original post if they are having issue with the 1dx or just one of the accessories. If it is the accessories, just release them after the camera was my point. After all, it would nice to have the 1dx in 2012!!!!


----------



## nikkito (Apr 10, 2012)

what annoys me about this is the lack of official information.


----------



## PhilDrinkwater (Apr 10, 2012)

nikkito said:


> what annoys me about this is the lack of official information.


Yes - I'll be honest - this annoys me too. I don't mind it being late, if it is, but tell me 'cos I might be planning things around the fact that I'll have it in April.

However, on the other side it could just be rumours and there might not be a shred of truth in it. I'm not sure though... the rumours seem pretty strong.


----------



## Shnookums (Apr 10, 2012)

nikkito said:


> what annoys me about this is the lack of official information.



Yes. Especially since Canon told us that the camera was announced very early to get feedback from pros. Well... Did you get enough feedback in nearly 6 months? What about keeping those same pros updated on the situation? 

It's cool an everything to tell people what is coming ahead but you at least have to tell them when they can get the stuff... so they can plan a little.


----------



## rpt (Apr 10, 2012)

I just noticed that 1DX is no longer a *New* camera ;D


----------



## nikkito (Apr 10, 2012)

that's right Phil & Shnookums.

I'll have a few jobs soon for which i was counting with this camera.
Now it seems i'll have to rent (wasted money) another 5D as backup (for this jobs) if they don't release it as planned.


----------



## JR (Apr 10, 2012)

nikkito said:


> what annoys me about this is the lack of official information.



Me too! They had so much time to get ready since October that it makes you wonder. They were all about communication back then, so where is the communication now! Unless they were much behind in the development and that the oct annoucement was just to counter the Nikon D4 annoucement...


----------



## JaxPhotoBuff (Apr 10, 2012)

This is the second time this rumour has been posted without any "official announcement" from Canon. Now we are fewer than three weeks from the latest (previously delayed) launch date. Can anyone explain why, if they know the date will be delayed (and I get that this is still rumor at this stage), Canon does not go ahead and announce the delay? 

Is it likely because 1) they could still achieve a late April/early May release, 2) because they haven't yet targeted the next "official" release date, or 3) something else? 

The opinions and/or factual experience of anyone with insight into Canon's reasons for delays and announcements in the past would be appreciated. I can engage in blatant, unsupported speculation myself.


----------



## nikkito (Apr 10, 2012)

rpt said:


> I just noticed that 1DX is no longer a *New* camera ;D



WTF? hahah 

but the 5D III is...

i really don't understand this anymore


----------



## rpt (Apr 10, 2012)

nikkito said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > I just noticed that 1DX is no longer a *New* camera ;D
> ...



Yup! go to the Canonusa site http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/slr_cameras and see for yourself!


----------



## Shnookums (Apr 10, 2012)

It's been so long since the announcement that Canon USA thinks the camera is already out and old news...


----------



## JR (Apr 10, 2012)

JaxPhotoBuff said:


> This is the second time this rumour has been posted without any "official announcement" from Canon. Now we are fewer than three weeks from the latest (previously delayed) launch date. Can anyone explain why, if they know the date will be delayed (and I get that this is still rumor at this stage), Canon does not go ahead and announce the delay?
> 
> Is it likely because 1) they could still achieve a late April/early May release, 2) because they haven't yet targeted the next "official" release date, or 3) something else?
> 
> The opinions and/or factual experience of anyone with insight into Canon's reasons for delays and announcements in the past would be appreciated. I can engage in blatant, unsupported speculation myself.



My vote is with your number 2. My guess is they will wait until end of April and then issue a revised shipping date. This way they have more time to assess the next date...


----------



## AnselA (Apr 10, 2012)

I can't afford one but I think it is best for it to leave the oven when it is fully baked. Imagine the inevitable and incredible pixel peeping we are in for when that one hits the market!


----------



## donkom (Apr 10, 2012)

If we're looking at an early July release now, it'll completely miss my adventures in Bulgaria and Turkey. Not happy about that!


----------



## danski0224 (Apr 10, 2012)

Well, I guess I am the only one in the know about the 1Dx II...

;D


----------



## Viggo (Apr 10, 2012)

Canon sure as hell shouldn't let us pay full (suggested) retail price if it doesn't land until july... It's not a new product anymore, even Canon agrees with that. So when it finally gets here, it should be a thousand USD off the price we have been seeing.... :


----------



## JR (Apr 10, 2012)

Unfortunately i doubt very much they will touch the price for a while. Demand will still be high enough to sell them when they come out - if indeed they do come out!!!!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 10, 2012)

Viggo said:


> Canon sure as hell shouldn't let us pay full (suggested) retail price if it doesn't land until july... It's not a new product anymore, even Canon agrees with that. So when it finally gets here, it should be a thousand USD off the price we have been seeing.... :



I like the way you think. 

Ok, back to reality...reality being them raising the price between now and release.


----------



## DzPhotography (Apr 10, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > Canon sure as hell shouldn't let us pay full (suggested) retail price if it doesn't land until july... It's not a new product anymore, even Canon agrees with that. So when it finally gets here, it should be a thousand USD off the price we have been seeing.... :
> ...


STFU, don't give them ideas


----------



## JR (Apr 10, 2012)

The worst is they will go like pancakes once they come out! Give it to us already Canon!


----------



## nikkito (Apr 10, 2012)

any Rumors about the 1D X II ?


----------



## Shnookums (Apr 10, 2012)

Since I pre-ordered the camera back in October, I never called back to the store to get an update on my future 1Dx. So, I sent them an email today... They called me back quickly. This store is located in Montreal Canada, so am I...

Basically, the sales rep tells me that the latest info he has from Canon puts the camera out in June. It might be mid June or the end of June but definitively in June...

By then, It might be worth waiting for the 1DxII, most these cameras have a 3y cycle so it would put the II a bit more than 2y laters... </sarcasm>


----------



## SuperCrazySamurai (Apr 10, 2012)

Shnookums said:


> Since I pre-ordered the camera back in October, I never called back to the store to get an update on my future 1Dx. So, I sent them an email today... They called me back quickly. This store is located in Montreal Canada, so am I...
> 
> Basically, the sales rep tells me that the latest info he has from Canon puts the camera out in June. It might be mid June or the end of June but definitively in June...
> 
> By then, It might be worth waiting for the 1DxII, most these cameras have a 3y cycle so it would put the II a bit more than 2y laters... </sarcasm>



Are you a CPS member?


----------



## Shnookums (Apr 10, 2012)

SuperCrazySamurai said:


> Are you a CPS member?



They never asked me.
But no, I am not.


----------



## JR (Apr 10, 2012)

Shnookums said:


> Since I pre-ordered the camera back in October, I never called back to the store to get an update on my future 1Dx. So, I sent them an email today... They called me back quickly. This store is located in Montreal Canada, so am I...
> 
> Basically, the sales rep tells me that the latest info he has from Canon puts the camera out in June. It might be mid June or the end of June but definitively in June...
> 
> By then, It might be worth waiting for the 1DxII, most these cameras have a 3y cycle so it would put the II a bit more than 2y laters... </sarcasm>



So i guess you ordered from Lozeau? I am in Montreal too...


----------



## SuperCrazySamurai (Apr 10, 2012)

Shnookums said:


> SuperCrazySamurai said:
> 
> 
> > Are you a CPS member?
> ...



CPS members got firm CPS pricing this week and we were told by the canon reps (taken with a grain of salt) here that canon will fill CPS member orders first. There is no word from canon on another delay so i think what they are telling you is that Canon will have stock for non CPS by June. As least thats my take on the situation after talking to CPS canada.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## Shnookums (Apr 10, 2012)

JR said:


> So i guess you ordered from Lozeau? I am in Montreal too...



Nop, Photo Service. Lozeau didn't want to take my pre-order since the camera was "not in their system" yet. They could not write names down on a piece of paper until it was so I went elsewhere. That's what happens to a store that becomes too big.


----------



## victorwol (Apr 10, 2012)

SuperCrazySamurai said:


> CPS members got firm CPS pricing this week and we were told by the canon reps (taken with a grain of salt) here that canon will fill CPS member orders first. There is no word from canon on another delay so i think what they are telling you is that Canon will have stock for non CPS by June. As least thats my take on the situation after talking to CPS canada.
> 
> Just my 2 cents



is that in the US? Because I wrote to the CPS email and they tell me they don't know anything about CPS members having access to pre-order the camera.... not at least in the US...

Thanks


----------



## SuperCrazySamurai (Apr 10, 2012)

victorwol said:


> SuperCrazySamurai said:
> 
> 
> > CPS members got firm CPS pricing this week and we were told by the canon reps (taken with a grain of salt) here that canon will fill CPS member orders first. There is no word from canon on another delay so i think what they are telling you is that Canon will have stock for non CPS by June. As least thats my take on the situation after talking to CPS canada.
> ...



I'm from western Canada, you are right CPS members dont have access to pre-orders from canon direct. I ordered mine through the retail dealer (he has been taking pre-orders since october) here in the city. I got the CPS pricing from my dealer. When you order they ask for your CPS number. 

Cheers!


----------



## tbrand (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm in Montreal too. I am not a fan of Lozeau. They've got a few nice sales people but they've also got some really pretentious sales types (Think Jack Black in High Fidelity... I had a guy who wouldn't answer my questions about CPS once because he didn't believe I was a "real" photographer). Photo-Service get my sales whenever I need to make them locally. Their staff are knowledgable and happy go-lucky enough.

I got Henry's to put me on a list way before Photo-Service so I went with them for this sale... and if you order anything across a provincial border you don't have to pay the 9.5% provincial sales tax. That's almost 650$ on the 1DX that I won't be giving to the Charest government.  Sure, I'd be getting it back eventually, but why do without that kind of cash in the interim.


----------



## victorwol (Apr 10, 2012)

I believe CPS discounts do not exist in the US... that must be the reason why they tell me there is no pre ordering for US members...


----------



## victorwol (Apr 10, 2012)

Hopefully I'll get some answers next week at the NAB...


----------



## JR (Apr 10, 2012)

Shnookums said:


> JR said:
> 
> 
> > So i guess you ordered from Lozeau? I am in Montreal too...
> ...



Make sense. They are indeed a bit big and less suited for the pro market i find. I did not know Photo Service. I will look them up...

Thanks.


----------



## nikkito (Apr 10, 2012)

i'm a CPS member here in Switzerland but i've heard none of this priority thing nor was i asked about being a CPS member when i preordered my camera.


----------



## Wingnut (Apr 11, 2012)

nikkito said:


> i'm a CPS member here in Switzerland but i've heard none of this priority thing nor was i asked about being a CPS member when i preordered my camera.



Where did you order yours from in Switzerland? I'm here too and the only ones I've seen that takes preorders is Digifuchs; http://www.digifuchs.ch/index.php?ssid=9d05149e00770e93aeeecea3d4eef3b2&advised_product=14830

They want 6995 CHF - 5% pre-order discount. Still can't decide if I should do it or wait until there's a more firm date out.


----------



## nightbreath (Apr 11, 2012)

Lucky all of you. CPS membership is not available here, in Ukraine 8)


----------



## DzPhotography (Apr 11, 2012)

Mine is on pre-order here in Belgium at Fotokonijnenberg. No update yet on new availability date, still mid till end of April. But it's a nice firm, they take pre-orders, but if you choose the pick-up option, you don't need to pay anything in advance  and if it has arrived and you change your mind, they don't charge any costs, just shift it to the next in line  And if you change your mind and want shipping afterwards, you can easily change the delivery option of your order as soon as it's available


----------



## nikkito (Apr 11, 2012)

nightbreath said:


> Lucky all of you. CPS membership is not available here, in Ukraine 8)



you have Ukranian girls. who is lucky now? 



Wingnut said:


> nikkito said:
> 
> 
> > i'm a CPS member here in Switzerland but i've heard none of this priority thing nor was i asked about being a CPS member when i preordered my camera.
> ...



Hoi 
look, i have already payed it.
https://www.profotshop.ch/shop/USER_ARTIKEL_HANDLING_AUFRUF.php?javascript_enabled=true&lang=de&darstellen=1&Kategorie_ID=142&Ziel_ID=18737&anzeigen_ab=0&

where in switzerland do u live?


----------



## kozakm (Apr 11, 2012)

Today, I have received testing sample (for agencies, big newspapers). It's a hell of a impressive camera, way faster then 5D III and 1D IV.


----------



## DzPhotography (Apr 11, 2012)

kozakm said:


> Today, I have received testing sample (for agencies, big newspapers). It's a hell of a impressive camera, way faster then 5D III and 1D IV.


I know, I had to chance to test one last month


----------



## lars.aune (Apr 11, 2012)

kozakm said:


> Today, I have received testing sample (for agencies, big newspapers). It's a hell of a impressive camera, way faster then 5D III and 1D IV.



Thanks for the tease and yes, I too have one on order, so thanks again :- ) Quick question. Can you elaborate a bit more in terms of the differences compared to the 5DIII? Much obliged!


----------



## kozakm (Apr 11, 2012)

lars.aune: Bigger viewfinder, way faster shutter response time, better button layout, to my surprise less shakes from the mirror (even comparred to 1D IV)


----------



## Wingnut (Apr 11, 2012)

nikkito said:


> where in switzerland do u live?



Ah cool! I was thinking of them too. I live in Zurich, and they have a shop here as well.


----------



## DzPhotography (Apr 11, 2012)

lars.aune said:


> kozakm said:
> 
> 
> > Today, I have received testing sample (for agencies, big newspapers). It's a hell of a impressive camera, way faster then 5D III and 1D IV.
> ...


The difference is mainly in the speed and the sensitivity of the AF system. Since 1DX has dedicated CPU for AF, it focuses faster. Also sensitivity is down to -2EV so in low light it focuses faster and more accurately. Also ISO performance was 1-2 stops better imho


----------



## wockawocka (Apr 11, 2012)

You know what interests me the most right now is what the silent shutter is like.
The 5D3 one blew me away and whilst this is 12-14fps etc I would like to know how it compares.

TBH though if press and media are getting review copies I can still see mine arriving in April.


----------



## nikkito (Apr 11, 2012)

We can only hope, guys





Please Canon, me first !


----------



## JR (Apr 11, 2012)

DzPhotography said:


> lars.aune said:
> 
> 
> > kozakm said:
> ...



I believe the 5D mkiii also has -2 EV sensitivity for focusing so should be as good as the 1dx to focus in low light, maybe not as fast though.


----------



## JR (Apr 11, 2012)

nikkito said:


> We can only hope, guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope too, but i think the hope of seeing this thing in April is way gone now. The question is will we have it for the summer!

:-[ :-[ :-[


----------



## DzPhotography (Apr 11, 2012)

JR said:


> DzPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > lars.aune said:
> ...


Could be. However the Canon rep who let me test both of them, the working AF sensitivity of the 5DMkIII is 0EV. And I was able to test it too. The rep darkened the room almost completely and let me fire some test shots with both of them alternately, using the other body as subject on the table. The 5D MkIII was not able to focus in completely dimmed light, the 1Dx focused lightning fast. Only with the lights turned up a bit, the 5DMkIII was able to focus after some attempts. As of then, I immediately signed the pre-order


----------



## kozakm (Apr 11, 2012)

wockawocka said:


> You know what interests me the most right now is what the silent shutter is like.
> The 5D3 one blew me away and whilst this is 12-14fps etc I would like to know how it compares.



1D X silent mode is a lot louder than 5D III. There is loud "klink" sound in the middle.


----------



## JR (Apr 11, 2012)

DzPhotography said:


> JR said:
> 
> 
> > I believe the 5D mkiii also has -2 EV sensitivity for focusing so should be as good as the 1dx to focus in low light, maybe not as fast though.
> ...



Humm...interesting... The spec list does state -2EV: 

AF Working Range 
EV -2 - 18 (at 73°F/23°C and ISO 100)

But maybe it only works for ISO 100 which is not that useful in low light!!! I am not surprised though that the 1DX would focus better and faster in low light...afterall, it does cost almost double!


----------



## DzPhotography (Apr 11, 2012)

JR said:


> Humm...interesting... The spec list does state -2EV:
> 
> AF Working Range
> EV -2 - 18 (at 73°F/23°C and ISO 100)
> ...


It states the same for the 1Dx. Or maybe the 5DMkIII test model I could use was crippled to make me opt for the 1Dx  

Nah I won't believe that ;D


----------



## nikkito (Apr 11, 2012)

if Canon keeps hiding info about the release date from us, i'll forget the 1D X and buy an iPhone 4s.


----------



## JR (Apr 11, 2012)

nikkito said:


> if Canon keeps hiding info about the release date from us, i'll forget the 1D X and buy an iPhone 4s.



Get the iPhone 4s anyway. Real cool phone.

8) 8) 8)


----------



## nightbreath (Apr 11, 2012)

nikkito said:


> you have Ukranian girls. who is lucky now?



True 8)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 11, 2012)

JR said:


> I believe the 5D mkiii also has -2 EV sensitivity for focusing so should be as good as the 1dx to focus in low light, maybe not as fast though.



That's correct, according to the specs. Keep in mind that the -2 EV spec is with an f/2.8 lens for the center point.


----------



## DzPhotography (Apr 11, 2012)

And Fotokonijnenberg just removed their 'Available between Mid & End of April' mention too....


----------



## DzPhotography (Apr 11, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> JR said:
> 
> 
> > I believe the 5D mkiii also has -2 EV sensitivity for focusing so should be as good as the 1dx to focus in low light, maybe not as fast though.
> ...


I practically only use f/2.8 and center point


----------



## JR (Apr 11, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> JR said:
> 
> 
> > I believe the 5D mkiii also has -2 EV sensitivity for focusing so should be as good as the 1dx to focus in low light, maybe not as fast though.
> ...



Haaa! I knew there was a catch somewhere!


----------



## nikkito (Apr 11, 2012)

DzPhotography said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > JR said:
> ...



me too!


----------



## kozakm (Apr 11, 2012)

After first photoshooting ("small" soccer in the gym) I'm impressed - I have never seen something that fast. Together with 70-200/2.8 L IS II it's an incredible machine.


----------



## Viggo (Apr 11, 2012)

if the 5d3 does -2 ev in what conditions doesn't really matter after trying it, with fast lenses it's VERY good and way better than anything I have tried before....


----------



## JR (Apr 11, 2012)

Viggo said:


> if the 5d3 does -2 ev in what conditions doesn't really matter after trying it, with fast lenses it's VERY good and way better than anything I have tried before....



Good point. The new AF is for sure light years ehead of the old mkII AF. I would not be surprised that the 1DX is even faster but due to which technical aspect I am not sure (maybe dedicated CPU for metering)...in anycase, they both represent great improvement to what we had before!

8)


----------



## Viggo (Apr 11, 2012)

JR said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > if the 5d3 does -2 ev in what conditions doesn't really matter after trying it, with fast lenses it's VERY good and way better than anything I have tried before....
> ...



I notice that tracking faces is very hard, also with the 5d3, it jumps to bright clothes a bit too often. I think this is where the 1d X will be insanly good... With faster speed of the lens-usm's and tracking color and/or faces will truly make it astonishing, imo.


----------



## JR (Apr 12, 2012)

Viggo said:


> JR said:
> 
> 
> > Viggo said:
> ...


----------



## kozakm (Apr 12, 2012)

My current gear 
http://www.martinkozak.com/download/canony.jpg


----------



## Shnookums (Apr 12, 2012)

kozakm said:


> My current gear
> http://www.martinkozak.com/download/canony.jpg



hum... and where did you get that?


----------



## PhilDrinkwater (Apr 12, 2012)

Seems the 1dx is officially delayed to mid June, according to dpreview. It was seeming more and more likely 

I had a wedding abroad in June that I really wanted to use it for. Such a shame


----------



## koolkurkle (Apr 13, 2012)

From the Canon Japan Website, http://cweb.canon.jp/camera/eosd/lineup/index.html

2012年6月中旬発売予定 = "発 factories to set in mid-June 2012 (Google Translate)


----------



## nightbreath (Apr 13, 2012)

kozakm said:


> My current gear
> http://www.martinkozak.com/download/canony.jpg



Could you write a review on your web-site? There's so little information about the camera so far.


----------



## JR (Apr 13, 2012)

kozakm said:


> My current gear
> http://www.martinkozak.com/download/canony.jpg



You lucky devil, how did you land this? Is it a production one or did you get a pre-production unit? Why not post some raw file if you can? Dont tease us like this!


----------



## wockawocka (Apr 13, 2012)

The camera has officially been released, expect them to start slowly appearing.


----------



## kozakm (Apr 13, 2012)

My first impressions plus 10 sample photos:

http://www.martinkozak.com/?p=12170

(use Google Translate from Czech to your language)


----------



## kozakm (Apr 13, 2012)

JR said:


> You lucky devil, how did you land this? Is it a production one or did you get a pre-production unit? Why not post some raw file if you can? Dont tease us like this!



Got it from local Canon (1D IV on the right is my own), 1DX is a preproduction unit. Sample photos (jpgs from raws in Camera Raw) posted on my website (see link above).


----------



## JR (Apr 13, 2012)

kozakm said:


> JR said:
> 
> 
> > You lucky devil, how did you land this? Is it a production one or did you get a pre-production unit? Why not post some raw file if you can? Dont tease us like this!
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## JR (Apr 13, 2012)

kozakm said:


> My first impressions plus 10 sample photos:
> 
> http://www.martinkozak.com/?p=12170
> 
> (use Google Translate from Czech to your language)



The shadows and metering really seem to be shinning on these pictures. Could read if they were processed or straight out of camera, but still very impressive...

Thanks for posting.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 13, 2012)

kozakm said:


> My first impressions plus 10 sample photos:
> 
> http://www.martinkozak.com/?p=12170



Thanks for posting! Silent shooting isn't, but at least the buffer seems pretty deep for continuous shooting...


----------



## nikkito (Apr 13, 2012)

silent is not so silent. maybe that's why it's delayed


----------



## Shnookums (Apr 13, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> kozakm said:
> 
> 
> > My first impressions plus 10 sample photos:
> ...



The internal buffer is a spec that may changed once the camera is in production. Canon could add 50% or double the memory used for buffering the images quite easily... Without having to reprogram the firmware or change the camera design.

I hope they go for small updates like this during the +8 months delay...


----------



## kozakm (Apr 13, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> kozakm said:
> 
> 
> > My first impressions plus 10 sample photos:
> ...


With not-state-of-the-art Sandisk 60 MB/s I was able to capture 41 RAW files (before slow down) and unlimited JPGs (Large, quality 8 ). To be honest, after 15 seconds of continuous JPG shooting I stopped bored with 187 pictures on the card


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 13, 2012)

kozakm said:


> With not-state-of-the-art Sandisk 60 MB/s I was able to capture 41 RAW files (before slow down) and unlimited JPGs (Large, quality 8 ). To be honest, after 15 seconds of continuous JPG shooting I stopped bored with 187 pictures on the card



Nice, thanks for the info! With my Extreme Pro 90 MB/s cards, it might be even a little higher...


----------



## JR (Apr 13, 2012)

kozakm said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > kozakm said:
> ...



Thanks for the info indeed. I use the same card as you. This will be more then enought for my application. If i dont get the shot i want after 187 clics then i will have to assume the problem is with the one holding the camera...me!!!

Thanks again.


----------



## PhilDrinkwater (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks!

ISO3200 without any NR looks better than my 5dii WITH NR  ISO5000 looked really good quality too, especially with some NR.

The files seemed to hold up really well to developing (the colours are still accurate and the sharpness is great!) - and the focussing must have been working hard to get those indoor shots in focus!

ISO6400 seemed similar to ISO3200 on my 5dii, which is what I was expecting..

Very impressed. IQ looks like it's a real step up from my 5dii.


----------



## JR (Apr 13, 2012)

PhilDrinkwater said:


> ISO6400 seemed similar to ISO3200 on my 5dii, which is what I was expecting..
> 
> Very impressed. IQ looks like it's a real step up from my 5dii.



So this would suggest little change from the mkiii from iso perspective. Did you have a chance to shoot with 5d mkiii by curiousity?


----------



## kozakm (Apr 13, 2012)

JR said:


> So this would suggest little change from the mkiii from iso perspective. Did you have a chance to shoot with 5d mkiii by curiousity?



Yes, I have both and have tried them side by side at the "small" soccer match. AF on 5D III is excellent too. Image quality comparison is something I don't want to comment yet


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Apr 13, 2012)

kozakm said:


> JR said:
> 
> 
> > You lucky devil, how did you land this? Is it a production one or did you get a pre-production unit? Why not post some raw file if you can? Dont tease us like this!
> ...



can you post an ISO100 black frame or even just any ISO100 frame (in RAW), wanna see if they upped the DR on this sensor at all


----------



## PhilDrinkwater (Apr 13, 2012)

JR said:


> PhilDrinkwater said:
> 
> 
> > ISO6400 seemed similar to ISO3200 on my 5dii, which is what I was expecting..
> ...


My current view was the 5diii was 2/3rd stop better than the 5dii and the 1dx was 1/2 stop better than the 5diii.

This is just seeing other random files around the place...

The 1dx files do seem ... crisper somehow. I'd say there was a difference between the two cameras.


----------



## kozakm (Apr 13, 2012)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> can you post an ISO100 black frame or even just any ISO100 frame (in RAW), wanna see if they upped the DR on this sensor at all



No, I returned it yesterday.


----------



## JR (Apr 13, 2012)

kozakm said:


> JR said:
> 
> 
> > So this would suggest little change from the mkiii from iso perspective. Did you have a chance to shoot with 5d mkiii by curiousity?
> ...



So they are close then ...


----------



## JR (Apr 13, 2012)

PhilDrinkwater said:


> JR said:
> 
> 
> > PhilDrinkwater said:
> ...



Thanks! It would make sense to see an IQ improvement with the 1DX but from looking at the various sample appearing, i see that the improvement is not just on iso performance per say which might be minimal but on other aspect like shadow rendition, metering, etc...

...and crisper is always good!

Now, i still need to wait another 2 months to get mine! :-[


----------



## PhilDrinkwater (Apr 13, 2012)

And of particular importance to me was achieving a very low noise ISO6400 file that I was willing to use at A4 (which is kind of the max I print weddings at). The 6400 shots I've seen work incredibly well at A4.

In fact, they work so well I might even be willing to go to 12800. So far I've only been happy going to 3200... that's a pretty good win!

I don't know... my eyes tell me it's just a stop better than the 5dii but something about the quality of the noise makes me willing to go further.


----------



## kozakm (Apr 13, 2012)

JR said:


> So they are close then ...



I didn't have much time do compare them more - I wanted to enjoy 1D X as much as possible, so I left 5D III behind  But yes, 5D III's AF is great, I'm not afraid to say better then 1D IV.


----------



## PhilDrinkwater (Apr 13, 2012)

JR said:


> Now, i still need to wait another 2 months to get mine! :-[


I'm been kind of offered one from Canon through my dealer... but getting it out of them is proving very difficult!

Grr!


----------



## PhilDrinkwater (Apr 13, 2012)

kozakm said:


> But yes, 5D III's AF is great, I'm not afraid to say better then 1D IV.



Canon really did do a great job there... I understand the price increase *in their eyes* - they've produced a mini 1dx.


----------



## JR (Apr 13, 2012)

PhilDrinkwater said:


> And of particular importance to me was achieving a very low noise ISO6400 file that I was willing to use at A4 (which is kind of the max I print weddings at). The 6400 shots I've seen work incredibly well at A4.
> 
> In fact, they work so well I might even be willing to go to 12800. So far I've only been happy going to 3200... that's a pretty good win!
> 
> I don't know... my eyes tell me it's just a stop better than the 5dii but something about the quality of the noise makes me willing to go further.



When i tried the 5d mkiii i also noticed the same aspect of the noise being of better quality or easier to live with compared to the mkii, in addition to the better performance. So i would suspect to see the same of noise characteristic on the 1dx...cool!


----------



## JR (Apr 13, 2012)

PhilDrinkwater said:


> JR said:
> 
> 
> > Now, i still need to wait another 2 months to get mine! :-[
> ...



I hope they will let you keep it!


----------



## kozakm (Apr 13, 2012)

PhilDrinkwater said:


> Canon really did do a great job there... I understand the price increase *in their eyes* - they've produced a mini 1dx.



Definitely. Today I took 5D III to the truck racing testing day and had maybe 10 misfocused shots out of 400...


----------



## PhilDrinkwater (Apr 13, 2012)

kozakm said:


> Definitely. Today I took 5D III to the truck racing testing day and had maybe 10 misfocused shots out of 400...



Not bad at all for truck racing!!!


----------



## kozakm (Apr 13, 2012)

Well, this is not exactly an AF challenge  but I wanted to share it with you


----------



## JR (Apr 13, 2012)

kozakm said:


> Well, this is not exactly an AF challenge  but I wanted to share it with you



Where the heck were you for that shot! Wow pretty cool! I hope you have life insurance man!

8) 8) 8)


----------



## kozakm (Apr 13, 2012)

JR said:


> Where the heck were you for that shot! Wow pretty cool! I hope you have life insurance man!
> 
> 8) 8) 8)



I was sitting safely inside the cabin with radio trigger  Camera was mounted on the team-made rig.


----------



## PhilDrinkwater (Apr 13, 2012)

JR said:


> When i tried the 5d mkiii i also noticed the same aspect of the noise being of better quality or easier to live with compared to the mkii, in addition to the better performance. So i would suspect to see the same of noise characteristic on the 1dx...cool!



I just tried the only 12800 1dx shot I have and scaled it down to A4 - and it was indeed usable. Need to do more testing yet, but it's looking good so far!

The difference to me really is that noise looks more like noise - it's not accompanied by a lack of sharpness or any blotchyness or bittiness. That means I can push the NR a bit higher and keep a nice sharp shot at the size I need. I wouldn't print it huge, but I would print it in an album no issue.


----------



## JR (Apr 13, 2012)

PhilDrinkwater said:


> JR said:
> 
> 
> > When i tried the 5d mkiii i also noticed the same aspect of the noise being of better quality or easier to live with compared to the mkii, in addition to the better performance. So i would suspect to see the same of noise characteristic on the 1dx...cool!
> ...



Now that sounds very promissing!


----------



## JR (Apr 13, 2012)

kozakm said:


> JR said:
> 
> 
> > Where the heck were you for that shot! Wow pretty cool! I hope you have life insurance man!
> ...



Very cool indeed. Am a big racing fan so this is very cool to see! Well done.


----------



## kozakm (Apr 13, 2012)

JR said:


> Very cool indeed. Am a big racing fan so this is very cool to see! Well done.


Thanks!


----------



## nikkito (Apr 13, 2012)

i actually like noise (if it looks like film noise)


----------



## Stu_bert (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm still thinking (hoping?) that the delay is due to some incompatibility and Canon want to avoid further egg on their face. PreProd models are out there, and nothing significant has been reported, so would guess it is something to do with an add-on as this site reported.

I would be surprised if Canon are not loaning pre-prod models to press agencies and the like so they can get used to the camera and thus buy en-masse when the Prod models are released, with an appropriate "thank-you" discount.

UK CPS members have not offered any advanced orders...

Anyone know what discount Canon Canada gave CPS members off the list (Rob Galbraith reported significant)....


----------



## Stu_bert (Apr 13, 2012)

kozakm said:


> JR said:
> 
> 
> > So they are close then ...
> ...



Hi - I know it is not a really fair comparison, but would you have any views on quality of 1D IV vs IDX or the 5D III please?


----------



## kozakm (Apr 13, 2012)

Stu_bert said:


> Hi - I know it is not a really fair comparison, but would you have any views on quality of 1D IV vs IDX or the 5D III please?



I won't comment anything about 1D X image quality yet, sorry.


----------



## JR (Apr 13, 2012)

Stu_bert said:


> kozakm said:
> 
> 
> > JR said:
> ...



From what we can start seeing left and right on various post, it looks very promissing! (ok ok wishful thinking on my part since I ordered it and paid in full already!).


----------



## nikkito (Apr 13, 2012)

JR said:


> Stu_bert said:
> 
> 
> > kozakm said:
> ...



i wonder if the owners of this shops were be bought our cameras are not partying every night with our money


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 13, 2012)

JR said:


> Now, i still need to wait another 2 months to get mine!



Optimist!!


----------



## Stu_bert (Apr 13, 2012)

kozakm said:


> Stu_bert said:
> 
> 
> > Hi - I know it is not a really fair comparison, but would you have any views on quality of 1D IV vs IDX or the 5D III please?
> ...


Understand, any view cf 1D IV?


----------



## Stu_bert (Apr 13, 2012)

JR said:


> Stu_bert said:
> 
> 
> > kozakm said:
> ...


I wanted to see how much the IDX or 5D III was better, I just figure there will be a good number of MK IVs going for a good deal soon, and since no f/8 on the 1DX then I like to look at options...


----------



## nikkito (Apr 13, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> JR said:
> 
> 
> > Now, i still need to wait another 2 months to get mine!
> ...



Very! Haha ;D


----------



## briansquibb (Apr 13, 2012)

kozakm said:


> PhilDrinkwater said:
> 
> 
> > Canon really did do a great job there... I understand the price increase *in their eyes* - they've produced a mini 1dx.
> ...



Set the 1D4 Low continuous and see how many you miss ....


----------



## JR (Apr 14, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> JR said:
> 
> 
> > Now, i still need to wait another 2 months to get mine!
> ...



I have no choice, I have to find something to keep me going - hope is all I have left for the 1DX!

  

I think when and if I get it, I will bring it to bed with me! - lol


----------



## wockawocka (Apr 14, 2012)

PhilDrinkwater said:


> JR said:
> 
> 
> > PhilDrinkwater said:
> ...



I'm pretty sure that moire filters have less of an effect the larger a sensors pixels are.


----------



## kaz (Apr 14, 2012)

The crisper image may just be due to bigger sensels being easier on lenses. Anti-aliasing filters are designed for each sensor, so smaller sensel ones have "weaker" AA filters.


----------



## nikkito (Apr 14, 2012)

JR said:


> I think when and if I get it, I will bring it to bed with me! - lol



I want to see a picture of that


----------



## briansquibb (Apr 14, 2012)

nikkito said:


> JR said:
> 
> 
> > I think when and if I get it, I will bring it to bed with me! - lol
> ...



What lens will you choose : :


----------



## kozakm (Apr 14, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> Set the 1D4 Low continuous and see how many you miss ....



Yes, that might be true. But even in one shot 5D III is more accurate and faster


----------



## briansquibb (Apr 14, 2012)

kozakm said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > Set the 1D4 Low continuous and see how many you miss ....
> ...




... really ??? What evidence fo you have to support that? And if you are not using the centre AF point how many shots do you miss getting bad metering on the 5DIII?


----------



## JR (Apr 14, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> nikkito said:
> 
> 
> > JR said:
> ...



lol...i will use a new super wide lens only made for video, it has a 5mm focal length, has IS, will have no use for still photographer, but will be likely delivered before the 1DX ships!

;D ;D ;D


----------



## briansquibb (Apr 14, 2012)

JR said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > nikkito said:
> ...



You are lucky - my wife keeps suggesting a MP-E65


----------



## kozakm (Apr 14, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> ... really ??? What evidence fo you have to support that? And if you are not using the centre AF point how many shots do you miss getting bad metering on the 5DIII?



2 years of shooting with 1D IV and 1 week with 5D III.
I wasn't talking about metering at all.


----------



## briansquibb (Apr 14, 2012)

kozakm said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > ... really ??? What evidence fo you have to support that? And if you are not using the centre AF point how many shots do you miss getting bad metering on the 5DIII?
> ...



Correct you were talking about missed shots and accuracy - which I would guess involves the AF system and AF points.

Previous discussions about AF established that there was 4ms difference in the AF speed - so little I would say irrelevant.

Accuracy - are you saying that the 1D4 is not accurate then - you put up with 2 years of OOF photos?? No wonder you downgraded to the 5DIII


----------



## kozakm (Apr 14, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> Correct you were talking about missed shots and accuracy - which I would guess involves the AF system and AF points.
> 
> Previous discussions about AF established that there was 4ms difference in the AF speed - so little I would say irrelevant.
> 
> Accuracy - are you saying that the 1D4 is not accurate then - you put up with 2 years of OOF photos?? No wonder you downgraded to the 5DIII



I didn't downgrade, 5d3 is just lended. All I'm saying is is that 5d3 focuses better, take it or leave it


----------



## briansquibb (Apr 14, 2012)

kozakm said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > Correct you were talking about missed shots and accuracy - which I would guess involves the AF system and AF points.
> ...



Thank you I will leave it - the 5DIII offers nothing to me, just reduced functionality


----------



## JR (Apr 15, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> kozakm said:
> 
> 
> > briansquibb said:
> ...



Snce you already shoot with a 1 series Brian i can see how you would be less excited by the mkiii. I have never owned a 1series myself but this is why i decided to go for the 1dx instead, the little things it will do more then the mkiii will mean a lot for me!


----------



## kozakm (Apr 15, 2012)

JR said:


> Snce you already shoot with a 1 series Brian i can see how you would be less excited by the mkiii. I have never owned a 1series myself but this is why i decided to go for the 1dx instead, the little things it will do more then the mkiii will mean a lot for me!



I've been shooting with 1D series for 6 years and still I'm impressed with 5DIII AF. Strange world out there


----------



## Viggo (Apr 15, 2012)

kozakm said:


> JR said:
> 
> 
> > Snce you already shoot with a 1 series Brian i can see how you would be less excited by the mkiii. I have never owned a 1series myself but this is why i decided to go for the 1dx instead, the little things it will do more then the mkiii will mean a lot for me!
> ...



Same here!


----------



## briansquibb (Apr 15, 2012)

kozakm said:


> JR said:
> 
> 
> > Snce you already shoot with a 1 series Brian i can see how you would be less excited by the mkiii. I have never owned a 1series myself but this is why i decided to go for the 1dx instead, the little things it will do more then the mkiii will mean a lot for me!
> ...



I can see the 5DIII replacing the 1Ds3, but there is just too much missing to replace the 1D4 - particularly the AF point linked metering which will mean missed shots from under/over exposure. I have followed the guidlines for the 1D4 AF

http://www.canonrumors.com/files/1dm4cfnguide.pdf

and my keeper rate (from in focus images) is very high - so to me AF is a non problem


----------



## kozakm (Apr 15, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> l
> I can see the 5DIII replacing the 1Ds3, but there is just too much missing to replace the 1D4 - particularly the AF point linked metering which will mean missed shots from under/over exposure. I have followed the guidlines for the 1D4 AF
> 
> http://www.canonrumors.com/files/1dm4cfnguide.pdf
> ...



I'm not saying I'm going to replace my 1D4 with 5D3. However even Canon claims that the new AI Servo III is superior to AI Servo II in 1D4 and I agree with it.

See Westfall's statements here: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=4273.0


----------



## briansquibb (Apr 15, 2012)

kozakm said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > l
> ...



The servo might be better - but how much? I was taking pictures of MotoX bikes coming at me in the region of 60mph/100kph and getting them spot on. So how will 'the improvement' help me? - that includes both the 1D4 and the 1Ds3.

For the 5DIII what is the benefit of this better Servo when the metering will be wrong?

To me there can be no improvement if what you have does the job as you want it


----------



## JR (Apr 15, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> kozakm said:
> 
> 
> > JR said:
> ...



Yeah some of the early post from the 1dx show very good metering and shadow rendering...very impressing!


----------



## FastLife (Apr 16, 2012)

I am just hoping it comes out before December. I am hoping to shoot my own wedding with it! Plus how are they planning on building this thing, do they have a separate dedicated 1dx factory. They seem to have only recently started catching up on 5dIII production, if they are still cranking out those, where are they planning on making the 1dx?

Lastly what are they actually doing between then they annouced the 1dx and now? Since they already had pre-production models presumably they were close to having it ready to go, otherwise why announce it? If there was a problem with the camera why don't they just fix it then release the camera?

....so many questions, so few answers!


----------



## PhilDrinkwater (Apr 16, 2012)

In all my asking I've not got any answers on the delay. The only semi-answer I've had is that it's being finished off to make sure it's perfect, since it's a pro product... They have said they're fixing it with some accessory. I wonder if that's some lens or lenses? Maybe they feel they rushed some elements of the 5d3 (with the 200mm 1.8?2.0?) and they need to do a good check through everything?

tbh I doubt they're upgrading any important specs. Just a guess, but April to June is not long enough to change anything serious about the camera IMO. It would put them months back with testing and they've had pre-production models since October so their hardware would have been locked down months ago I guess. 

The only one I'd imagine might somehow sneak in is the f8 issue - it seems from the 5d3 that f8 with a fair few lenses was working well enough. Maybe they feel they can make that work? Not sure.

All guesses of course...


----------



## JR (Apr 16, 2012)

PhilDrinkwater said:


> In all my asking I've not got any answers on the delay. The only semi-answer I've had is that it's being finished off to make sure it's perfect, since it's a pro product... They have said they're fixing it with some accessory. I wonder if that's some lens or lenses? Maybe they feel they rushed some elements of the 5d3 (with the 200mm 1.8?2.0?) and they need to do a good check through everything?
> 
> tbh I doubt they're upgrading any important specs. Just a guess, but April to June is not long enough to change anything serious about the camera IMO. It would put them months back with testing and they've had pre-production models since October so their hardware would have been locked down months ago I guess.
> 
> ...



Another possibility could be they are experiencing production issue or delays in getting some of the new parts in large quantities since a lot of them must be new... Just like you i also doubt they are upgrading any specs unfortunately.


----------



## kozakm (Apr 16, 2012)

PhilDrinkwater said:


> In all my asking I've not got any answers on the delay. The only semi-answer I've had is that it's being finished off to make sure it's perfect, since it's a pro product... They have said they're fixing it with some accessory. I wonder if that's some lens or lenses? Maybe they feel they rushed some elements of the 5d3 (with the 200mm 1.8?2.0?) and they need to do a good check through everything?
> 
> tbh I doubt they're upgrading any important specs. Just a guess, but April to June is not long enough to change anything serious about the camera IMO. It would put them months back with testing and they've had pre-production models since October so their hardware would have been locked down months ago I guess.
> 
> ...



I have a document describing some known bugs in preproduction version od 1D X. I can't be specific, but I'd say they are all typical for a brand new product - no serious issue there.


----------



## wockawocka (Apr 16, 2012)

I've official confirmation that CPS members, including Platinum ones, won't be getting cameras until June either.


----------



## JR (Apr 16, 2012)

kozakm said:


> PhilDrinkwater said:
> 
> 
> > In all my asking I've not got any answers on the delay. The only semi-answer I've had is that it's being finished off to make sure it's perfect, since it's a pro product... They have said they're fixing it with some accessory. I wonder if that's some lens or lenses? Maybe they feel they rushed some elements of the 5d3 (with the 200mm 1.8?2.0?) and they need to do a good check through everything?
> ...



Thanks. How did you come across this document? Are you working for Canon?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 16, 2012)

JR said:


> kozakm said:
> 
> 
> > I have a document describing some known bugs in preproduction version od 1D X. I can't be specific, but I'd say they are all typical for a brand new product - no serious issue there.
> ...



From the previous pictures and blog posting, kozakm received a 1D X camera from Canon for testing. I know from other experiences (scientific equipment, software beta testing) that when I get a prerelease product, I almost get a list of known issues so I'm not surprised by them and/or can work around them, so I don't bother reporting them to the manufacturer, etc. 



FastLife said:


> I am hoping to shoot my own wedding with it!





Sit yourself down in a chair. Now...grab the bottom of the chair and lift yourself and the chair up off the floor. Being the photographer at your own wedding will be about 5 times harder than that.


----------



## briansquibb (Apr 16, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> FastLife said:
> 
> 
> > I am hoping to shoot my own wedding with it!
> ...



It will be OK - his wife is the second shooter


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 16, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> It will be OK - his wife is the second shooter



Then who's the videographer?!?


----------



## JR (Apr 16, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > FastLife said:
> ...



Good one!


----------



## JR (Apr 16, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> JR said:
> 
> 
> > kozakm said:
> ...



Ah ok now that make sense. Also reassuring there does not seem to be anything major holding the production down...


----------



## briansquibb (Apr 16, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > It will be OK - his wife is the second shooter
> ...



The priest - the only person to get a frontal view during the ceremony 8)


----------



## PhilDrinkwater (Apr 16, 2012)

kozakm said:


> PhilDrinkwater said:
> 
> 
> > In all my asking I've not got any answers on the delay. The only semi-answer I've had is that it's being finished off to make sure it's perfect, since it's a pro product... They have said they're fixing it with some accessory. I wonder if that's some lens or lenses? Maybe they feel they rushed some elements of the 5d3 (with the 200mm 1.8?2.0?) and they need to do a good check through everything?
> ...



I'm not surprised by that. I think if there were serious issues, cameras wouldn't be available to people..


----------



## kozakm (Apr 16, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> From the previous pictures and blog posting, kozakm received a 1D X camera from Canon for testing. I know from other experiences (scientific equipment, software beta testing) that when I get a prerelease product, I almost get a list of known issues so I'm not surprised by them and/or can work around them, so I don't bother reporting them to the manufacturer, etc.



Exactly.


----------



## chrysek (Apr 17, 2012)

JR said:


> Another possibility could be they are experiencing production issue or delays in getting some of the new parts in large quantities since a lot of them must be new... Just like you i also doubt they are upgrading any specs unfortunately.



But they will be making only 7,000 units per month, maybe thats a lot but thats around of 350 cameras if they work 5 days per week for 4 weeks to supply the whole world?!? Not much if you ask me


----------



## JR (Apr 17, 2012)

chrysek said:


> JR said:
> 
> 
> > Another possibility could be they are experiencing production issue or delays in getting some of the new parts in large quantities since a lot of them must be new... Just like you i also doubt they are upgrading any specs unfortunately.
> ...



Still represent ~84,000 units per year, so pretty big production for the price tag. I too almost hope they are not too successful in sales so i can get mine before Neuro! Hihihi
8)


----------



## chrysek (Apr 17, 2012)

JR said:


> chrysek said:
> 
> 
> > JR said:
> ...



Hahaha  I am on the same boat 

So strange, sent email to cps mbox and they did reply that this camera still is on track to be released end of april, my store said the same, sucks that they are so uninformed ((


----------



## kozakm (Apr 17, 2012)

chrysek said:


> But they will be making only 7,000 units per month, maybe thats a lot but thats around of 350 cameras if they work 5 days per week for 4 weeks to supply the whole world?!? Not much if you ask me



Nikon plans to produce 5000 D4 bodies per month


----------



## chrysek (Apr 17, 2012)

kozakm said:


> chrysek said:
> 
> 
> > But they will be making only 7,000 units per month, maybe thats a lot but thats around of 350 cameras if they work 5 days per week for 4 weeks to supply the whole world?!? Not much if you ask me
> ...



Maybe thats why Nikon has better luck with meeting delivery dates, I dont know as I am not watching Nikon.


----------



## lars_aune (Apr 17, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> <div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><glusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=9471"></glusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=9471" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=9471"></a></div>
> <strong>Why?
> 
> 
> ...



Are there any more specific dates than mid or late June? I really need delivery by June 12th and I am hoping that Canon, for once, padded its estimates!


----------



## Shnookums (Apr 17, 2012)

lars_aune said:


> Are there any more specific dates than mid or late June? I really need delivery by June 12th and I am hoping that Canon, for once, padded its estimates!



Mid-June estimate is as good as it will get. It's not an iPhone so there is a lot of variables to take into account. Things like, your country, your CPS membership or not, your place on the pre-order list, the size of your photo store, etc...

Yes the first people actually getting the camera may get it in June but it could be weeks later for others.


----------



## vuilang (Apr 17, 2012)

kozakm said:


> chrysek said:
> 
> 
> > But they will be making only 7,000 units per month, maybe thats a lot but thats around of 350 cameras if they work 5 days per week for 4 weeks to supply the whole world?!? Not much if you ask me
> ...


but then if you look at the # of Canon user VS Nikon users.. Canon isnt produce fast enough.


----------



## JR (Apr 18, 2012)

lars_aune said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > <div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><glusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=9471"></glusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=9471" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=9471"></a></div>
> ...



I hope you pre ordered or are a cps member because while we say mid june, no way you get it at launch unless you reserved it already! I wish myself i can get it in June, but I long gave up hope for that because i suspect demand will be high in the first few months...


----------



## lars_aune (Apr 18, 2012)

Shnookums said:


> lars_aune said:
> 
> 
> > Are there any more specific dates than mid or late June? I really need delivery by June 12th and I am hoping that Canon, for once, padded its estimates!
> ...



No CPS membership, but I am #1 on the reserve list of the largest Canon dealer in MD, US, so hopefully. They have provided great service before, so hopefully...


----------



## Aaron78 (Apr 18, 2012)

Strangely enough, i called canon usa yesterday and asked when the current release date for the 1DX would be and the lady said the end of april. I said there has been alot of postings in the past days where canon was quoted saying the delivery date is being pushed back to mid june, so she put me on hold for a minute or two.... When she came back she said she confirmed that it is still scheduled to start shipping at the end of april. I just pre-ordered one yesterday, and am #5 in line at the store. That's pretty darn good to be #5 on the list for a camera announced 6 months ago, but the guy said in the past they would generally get 1-3 pro bodied cameras with each normal shipment soi might not get my camera with the first shipment. I really hope they are re-working the F/8 autofoucs issue during the production delay....


----------



## kozakm (Apr 18, 2012)

Aaron78 said:


> Strangely enough, i called canon usa yesterday and asked when the current release date for the 1DX would be and the lady said the end of april. I said there has been alot of postings in the past days where canon was quoted saying the delivery date is being pushed back to mid june, so she put me on hold for a minute or two.... When she came back she said she confirmed that it is still scheduled to start shipping at the end of april. I just pre-ordered one yesterday, and am #5 in line at the store. That's pretty darn good to be #5 on the list for a camera announced 6 months ago, but the guy said in the past they would generally get 1-3 pro bodied cameras with each normal shipment soi might not get my camera with the first shipment. I really hope they are re-working the F/8 autofoucs issue during the production delay....



That's pretty funny, because I had the same information from Canon Czech Republic - couple of 1D X's are on the way and should by available by the end of this month. Maybe we really are a specific market (as phone companies always told us, when we complain about overpriced mobile services fees  ) - one of the very first Nikon D4 owners was also Czech 
However I'm waiting and hoping for some price drop...


----------



## JR (Apr 18, 2012)

kozakm said:


> Aaron78 said:
> 
> 
> > Strangely enough, i called canon usa yesterday and asked when the current release date for the 1DX would be and the lady said the end of april. I said there has been alot of postings in the past days where canon was quoted saying the delivery date is being pushed back to mid june, so she put me on hold for a minute or two.... When she came back she said she confirmed that it is still scheduled to start shipping at the end of april. I just pre-ordered one yesterday, and am #5 in line at the store. That's pretty darn good to be #5 on the list for a camera announced 6 months ago, but the guy said in the past they would generally get 1-3 pro bodied cameras with each normal shipment soi might not get my camera with the first shipment. I really hope they are re-working the F/8 autofoucs issue during the production delay....
> ...



I am wondering if Canon is indeed producing the 1DX right now but in very small number and maybe not from the final production line, but this would allow them to produce a few units (almost hand made if you wish) for selected cps members and Canon embassador type thing...then the general notice on mass production is for the rest of us!
:-[


----------



## JR (Apr 18, 2012)

kozakm said:


> chrysek said:
> 
> 
> > But they will be making only 7,000 units per month, maybe thats a lot but thats around of 350 cameras if they work 5 days per week for 4 weeks to supply the whole world?!? Not much if you ask me
> ...



I had not realized Nikon production estimate were lower then the 1DX...interesting...


----------



## Bob Howland (Apr 18, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > FastLife said:
> ...



I heard of one wedding where the bride was an avid photographer, bats or bugs or something. She got a group photograph of everybody at her destination wedding, except herself and groom. That included the caterers in the kitchen, the valets parking the cars, the pool attendants, the professional photographers they hired to cover the wedding, everybody. Somebody got a picture of her getting the picture. She was on an 8-foot ladder and the groom was steadying the ladder, to make sure she didn't fall off and break something important. There were something like 350 people in the group photo.

As I recall, the wedding was budgeted at something like $4 million, including the charted 747 from New York to the destination, some seaside resort in Goa, I think.


----------



## Shnookums (Apr 18, 2012)

Aaron78 said:


> Strangely enough, i called canon usa yesterday and asked when the current release date for the 1DX would be and the lady said the end of april.



I asked Canon Canada on their Facebook page and they said mid-June... I'd like to hope for a better outcome but hope is fragile...



Aaron78 said:


> I really hope they are re-working the F/8 autofoucs issue during the production delay....



I really don't expect that. Bigger RAW buffer maybe, better battery life possibly... I don't think we will see much change of the original spec sheet. If we do see f/8 is probably because of a firmware hack. Redesigning an AF sensor that time and the AF sensor is not at fault here because it is used (with success) in the 5DIII.


----------

